
ThunderGBM: Fast GBDTs and Random Forests on GPUs - hw2018
https://github.com/Xtra-Computing/thundergbm
======
hw2018
Another fast machine learning project of the same team:
[https://bit.ly/2NxLaPv](https://bit.ly/2NxLaPv)

------
lushl9301
Interesting work

